# milking a FF ND questions



## AmberRae (Apr 1, 2021)

I have started milking my FF a couple days ago. She had a single kid and he is 3 weeks old now. He is separated from her at night and is with her for 12 hours during the day. I am getting about a quart of milk a day. Is this a normal amount? She weighs about 40 lbs. She is not quiet a year old. She got pregnant way too young when a buck escaped into her pasture. She is doing fine though and has kept great body condition. My other question is, it doesn't seem like she is totally milking out. Her udder still looks big and hard. I don't want to keep her on the milk stand too long. Should I be milking her out more or is this a normal udder for a FF. She is my first FF.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

The udder has lots of thick tissue. But she could be holding back her milk for her kid. That's what my doe did when she had her baby boy.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Also a quart for a FF is a fair amount. Since she is 40LBs. Can you post pics?


----------



## AmberRae (Apr 1, 2021)

Didn’t even know they could hold back milk. She might be doing that. I will get some pics of her when I put her on the milk stand this evening and post them. Maybe you guys can help tell me if she has a good udder. I am so new at this.


----------



## AmberRae (Apr 1, 2021)

Before and after. She milked 2 cups
T


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

AmberRae said:


> Before and after. She milked 2 cups
> T
> View attachment 207127
> View attachment 207128


Pretty good looking udder on that girl! So i would say maybe she is holding back some of her milk for her kid. Is she still in the same pen as her kid?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

When my doe "Sparrow" Freshened in January she only had a cup and a half in there. It wasn't even enough to feed her kid so I had to make him a bottle baby and I started milking her. The longer i milked her the more milk she gave. It went from a cup and a half to two cups to 3 cups. But I dried her up already but if I was still milking her I think she would be giving 4 cups.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

She's got a nice udder!


----------



## AmberRae (Apr 1, 2021)

I am excited to hear she has good udders. She’s my favorite goat I have ever had so I would keep her no matter what. Yes, she is still in the pen with her bucking but that is going to change in the next week or two and I will be getting all her milk 😆. I tasted some of it today and it was perfect.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

AmberRae said:


> I am excited to hear she has good udders. She’s my favorite goat I have ever had so I would keep her no matter what. Yes, she is still in the pen with her bucking but that is going to change in the next week or two and I will be getting all her milk 😆. I tasted some of it today and it was perfect.


Its good that you like the taste! And she has a good udder! Lol I cant find any pics of my goat Sparrows udder but i do have this lol




  








Sparrow & her baby boy




__
Lil Boogie


__
Mar 31, 2021


----------



## AmberRae (Apr 1, 2021)

How sweet, her baby is a mini of her. I love the name Sparrow!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

AmberRae said:


> How sweet, her baby is a mini of her. I love the name Sparrow!


I know right? And Thank you! Does your doe have blue eyes?


----------



## Syphon20 (Apr 10, 2021)

AmberRae said:


> I have started milking my FF a couple days ago. She had a single kid and he is 3 weeks old now. He is separated from her at night and is with her for 12 hours during the day. I am getting about a quart of milk a day. Is this a normal amount? She weighs about 40 lbs. She is not quiet a year old. She got pregnant way too young when a buck escaped into her pasture. She is doing fine though and has kept great body condition. My other question is, it doesn't seem like she is totally milking out. Her udder still looks big and hard. I don't want to keep her on the milk stand too long. Should I be milking her out more or is this a normal udder for a FF. She is my first FF.


----------



## Syphon20 (Apr 10, 2021)

Sounds and looks like she is holding. I have a ff nd that had a single buckling and she gives me about a quart a day (milk sharing) and ALWAYS holds on me.


----------



## Syphon20 (Apr 10, 2021)

And yes I agree she has a nice udder!


----------



## AmberRae (Apr 1, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> I know right? And Thank you! Does your doe have blue eyes?





Lil Boogie said:


> I know right? And Thank you! Does your doe have blue eyes?


she does have blue eyes


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

AmberRae said:


> she does have blue eyes


Wow yay! Can i see?


----------



## AmberRae (Apr 1, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Wow yay! Can i see?


----------



## Syphon20 (Apr 10, 2021)

AmberRae said:


> View attachment 207169


What a gorgeous girl!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

AmberRae said:


> View attachment 207169


Looking at her makes me sad...When I got my first ND doe's one of them looked like her... her name was willow she was black with blue eyes just like that. Sadly I lost her...But her sister Scarlett is doing great.

Here is pics of my baby Scarlett





  








Sunny day here at Oaks-n-Goats Farm PT2




__
Lil Boogie


__
Apr 16, 2021












  








Sunny day here at Oaks-n-Goats Farm




__
Lil Boogie


__
Apr 16, 2021












  








Scarlett




__
Lil Boogie


__
Apr 16, 2021


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

She looks like she's smiling in the last pic lol


----------



## AmberRae (Apr 1, 2021)

Her coat looks like beach sand, she is beautiful 😍


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

AmberRae said:


> Her coat looks like beach sand, she is beautiful 😍


Thank you! She will be in my breeding plans this winter so that's fun! She has not been bred before because of some health problems but she is a very healthy girl now so yay! I cant wait to see what babies she'll have!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------

